# The Slut Fantasy



## Cocobanana (Jul 5, 2011)

Sometimes I see those furry comics and those xtube vids where one smooth and skinny guy gets the pleasureful attentions of many other men and find myself envying the one who gets filled with banana cream. I realize that the 'real world' doesn't work like that, and even if I was hairless and 60 pounds lighter it wouldn't guarantee me a spot in that same scenario, if I'd even want to take the chance of getting STD's or basically having no friends because people thought all I was good for was being a slut. Still, it's a fantasy sometimes, less for all the sex, and more for the idea that I could be so good looking that I didn't have to do anything besides look cute and suck some knob.

Anyway, I might be in the minority on this, for one reason or another, so that's what anonymous polls are for. Here's the official question:

If you could be a slut without social or physical repercussions, (ostracism and STD's respectively), would you be?


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 5, 2011)

Nope, I'm very protective of my body and it's not the kind of thing I'm willing to just "give away".


----------



## Bliss (Jul 5, 2011)

I wear a burqa. :V


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 5, 2011)

I still got a little too much self-respect for that.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 5, 2011)

Jared said:


> I still got a little too much self-respect for that.



I'm not sure what self-respect has to do with it, since sex is usually seen as an accomplishment except in cases of rape. It's a strange double standard, where getting sex and lots of it is an enviable thing for guys, though only if you have a girlfriend/boyfriend you're fooling with, because in cases of friends with benefits you're just looked at as a slut. I don't have a boyfriend or friends with benefits at the moment but if without the societal limitations based on my gender and orientation, I would feel less guilty about experimenting so when the love of my life DOES come around I'd be able to make 'em happy physically as well as emotionally...


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2011)

Without a little more depth to it than grabbing some random people for boning, sex just becomes an "insert rod A into slot B" type thing.

Maybe it's just my personal bias, too, but I always find myself thinking that the more, eh, sluttier ones don't have any friendships based off of real closeness and character - just sucking cock. I've always considered myself lucky to have my fair share of genuine, close friendships based off of all that sappy stuff who'll be there for me through thick and thin, sex or no. Who cares if I had more or I didn't have to do anything, look how it was achieved.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 5, 2011)

No, but not because of morals.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 5, 2011)

Blues said:


> Maybe it's just my personal bias, too, but I always find myself thinking that the more, eh, sluttier ones don't have any friendships based off of real closeness and character - just sucking cock.


 
Everyone is good at something. Some people can't make friends aside from how good they look and feel. Still, I believe that the physical element is a small part of the whole package of how complete and successful a person can be, but it's still a part, not something to be ignored and shoved in a dark corner because it's 'bad.' I've known some good people who I found out later were pretty slutty yet they still had plenty of meat between their ears as well.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 5, 2011)

No. I'd never just give up my body to whomever.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> Everyone is good at something. Some people can't make friends aside from how good they look and feel.



I'd blame them. Everyone can amount to something more than keeping someone else's dick warm, it's just a matter of whether or not they're willing to settle for that.



Cocobanana said:


> Still, I believe that the physical element is a small part of the whole package of how complete and successful a person can be, but it's still a part, not something to be ignored and shoved in a dark corner because it's 'bad.'



Totally, but whether or not sex and the physical aspect of people is good or bad is a different discussion than whether someone would consider being a slut or not. Sluttiness is a lack of moderation, or worse.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd do it but only if I'm female.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 5, 2011)

Blues said:


> Totally, but whether or not sex and the physical aspect of people is good or bad is a different discussion than whether someone would consider being a slut or not. Sluttiness is a lack of moderation, or worse.



Not necessarily. When I say 'slut,' it doesn't have to be my fantasy of even random, normally straight, guys getting turned on enough by me to mess around; it could just mean you will have sex with someone who you haven't known too long but really wanna fool around with. And, sad to say, I believe that most people either excel in one thing or are okay at a variety of things. If sex is their one thing who can hold it against them? (Except for the fact they're more likely to get STD's and all that >.<)


----------



## Seas (Jul 5, 2011)

Way to go with the retarded poll options, OP.
Where is the "No, because I don't want to" option?

My vote would be that, also I'm not a slut not because I'm afraid of social repercussions or STD's, or any consequences, I simply don't find the idea appealing at all.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 5, 2011)

Seas said:


> Way to go with the retarded poll options, OP.
> Where is the "No, because I don't want to" option?


I just chose the middle one as a compromise. :C


----------



## Toaster (Jul 5, 2011)

No.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 5, 2011)

Seas said:


> Way to go with the retarded poll options, OP.
> Where is the "No, because I don't want to" option?
> 
> My vote would be that, also I'm not a slut not because I'm afraid of social repercussions or STD's, or any consequences, I simply don't find the idea appealing at all.


 
And that is your _moral_ code. Trust me, I've thought this through.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> No, but not because of morals.


 this

because i have a sex phobia and sex itself isn't even all that great


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 5, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> If you could be a slut without social or physical repercussions, (ostracism and STD's respectively), would you be?


 
No. I enjoy having a personality.


----------



## Namba (Jul 5, 2011)

I respect myself and other people too much to do that


----------



## Don (Jul 5, 2011)

Definitely not. I have far too much self-respect and pride to ever lower myself to being a common whore.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't think it's morally wrong. Sex is only what you make of it, and if there were literally no repercussions to this mindless senseless theory you're putting forward I'd say that it's no different from most people's college experiences.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been thinking about this... (Yeah, Ray-O not impulsively saying yes to this. Chew on that.) and I just thought of it.

A porn star that's immune to STD's would earn a lot of money.

So, if this happened, I'd probably do it. Especially if I became a chick, because they earn more money.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 5, 2011)

Sex ain't an accomplishment to me. Masturbation - 'cos you don't have to buy your hand breakfast the morning after.


----------



## Cain (Jul 5, 2011)

I vote No, but not so much because it's morally wrong, but because I'm one of those romantic saps who looks for 'the perfect guy'.

If I was ever one night stand'd, I would probably have an emotional breakdown. Or at the very least several weeks, months even, of eating from a tub of ice cream curled up in the foetal position on my couch/bed.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 5, 2011)

Jared said:


> Sex ain't an accomplishment to me. Masturbation - 'cos you don't have to buy your hand breakfast the morning after.


 
btw how do you like your eggs


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 5, 2011)

Skift said:


> btw how do you like your eggs


 
I like mine with a kiss.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpBhQKwm2rY


----------



## Lobar (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't think it would change anything for me.  In a world where condoms are widely available, it's not like I'm acting out of fear of STDs as it is.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 5, 2011)

Jared said:


> I like mine with a kiss.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpBhQKwm2rY


 
but if i make you an omelet i can't concentrate on kissing


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not a whore, and generally dislike being in sexual situations for any period of time.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 5, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I vote No, but not so much because it's morally wrong, but because I'm one of those romantic saps who looks for 'the perfect guy'.
> 
> If I was ever one night stand'd, I would probably have an emotional breakdown. Or at the very least several weeks, months even, of eating from a tub of ice cream curled up in the foetal position on my couch/bed.



It hurts less after the first time. Especially when the one you lose your virginity to who you think is your friend turns into a one night stand... can't let that cripple you for life... *based on a true story*


----------



## Enwon (Jul 5, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't have lots of sex for the sake of having lots of sex.  It's not so much a moral thing as that it really, honestly doesn't appeal to me that much.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 5, 2011)

I wouldn't want to let anyone feel cheated... Being a slut does sound fun and liberating to me, but I couldn't do it.


----------



## STB (Jul 5, 2011)

Depends on how drunk I am.


----------



## Mr_Fox (Jul 5, 2011)

I respect myself, so yes I would.  Sex is an enjoyable activity that not only provides great pleasure to yourself but also to another individual.  (And if it doesn't, urdoinitwrong.)  So, if there were no physical barriers to me being a slut, I totally would.  However, I would gladly put any slutiness on hold if a cherished partner in a relationship requests.  I'd gladly be a slut, but loyalty to any partner would have the higher priority.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 5, 2011)

Sex for me is a personal and spiritual experience. I couldn't imagine connecting with a shit ton of people on that level. I don't want to open myself up like that and try to connect to so many people on that level, I just couldn't do it. I had an ex and 2 one night stands and I was pretty broken after each one.  Sex to me isn't just about pleasure it is about a deep seeded primal connection between two people. I couldn't do that with just anyone and I'd never cheat on my husband.

Plus I have to be attracted to someone I am going to do it with and after I got married other men are not attractive to me. I always find physical features that just look WRONG and make me go ICK.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 5, 2011)

Eh I got issues, it's tough enough trusting someone like that even after having a rather sustained relationship. So, no. Not going to look down on other people who do it, though.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Sex for me is a personal and spiritual experience. I couldn't imagine connecting with a shit ton of people on that level. I don't want to open myself up like that and try to connect to so many people on that level, I just couldn't do it. I had an ex and 2 one night stands and I was pretty broken after each one.  Sex to me isn't just about pleasure it is about a deep seeded primal connection between two people. I couldn't do that with just anyone and I'd never cheat on my husband.
> 
> Plus I have to be attracted to someone I am going to do it with and after I got married other men are not attractive to me. I always find physical features that just look WRONG and make me go ICK.



Well I guess it was more directed toward single people and those in open relationships since I understand the psychological bonds built when in deeper relationships.
Also, toward those saying sex isn't all they want to do, it's not all you have to do, I just mean if you were in the mood. It's not like my fantasy is a constant thing, sometimes I'd definitely not be in the mood for a gang bang and would rather sit at home, watch some Kids in the Hall, and eat some pizza. Or go out with friends platonic like.


----------



## Cain (Jul 5, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> It hurts less after the first time. Especially when the one you lose your virginity to who you think is your friend turns into a one night stand... can't let that cripple you for life... *based on a true story*


 

This is probably why I'll stay with one guy for the rest of my life -_-


----------



## Azure (Jul 5, 2011)

I dunno, probably not. I usually have to feel something for a person to have sex. Unless I am so wasted, I just wanna fuck. Then, whatever.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 5, 2011)

My sluttiness is in the shop.



Jagged Edge said:


> This is probably why I'll stay with one guy for the rest of my life -_-


Aww, isn't that romantic? :3c


----------



## keretceres (Jul 5, 2011)

Wait, That isn't real life?! :V
Oh well there goes my goal in life! 
I wouldn't be a slut if it was 'penalty free' because it is still not healthy... nor does it provide a practical use beyond a hedonistic lifestyle that I am not quite aiming for.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 5, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> Well I guess it was more directed toward single people and those in open relationships since I understand the psychological bonds built when in deeper relationships.


 
I understand what you mean but U was more implying that sex in and of itself does not have to have a relationship as such but I must feel deeply about that person. I had 2 one night stands and almost a third but she backed out, though they were all like my best friends and it was a mutual thing.


----------



## Conker (Jul 5, 2011)

Nope, but morals have nothing to do with it. I be one of there those asexuals, so I'm not much for sex regardless of it being free of consequences or not.

And I hate how you worded the third option. "It's still morally wrong" It just screams agenda :\


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 5, 2011)

Jared said:


> Sex ain't an accomplishment to me. Masturbation - 'cos you don't have to buy your hand breakfast the morning after.


 
It's pretty much just a form of masturbation anyways. If there is nothing else to it other than self-pleasure, which is the entire premise the OP has designated, then it might as well be called an act of masturbation, no matter how many people are involved.

I wouldn't, because I'm straight. Or is it implied that it's slut sex with the sex you're attracted to? I still wouldn't. If I neither suffer nor gain anything, socially, emotionally, physically, then I would realize that I don't need them at all. I could just do it myself, and it would all be the same.


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 5, 2011)

No.
It wouldn't go well together with my personality, I find it difficult to even imagine that.


----------



## Cain (Jul 5, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Aww, isn't that romantic? :3c


 
IKR?

<Is a hopeless romantic looking for 'that perfect guy'


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 5, 2011)

Voted middle because it sounds sexy but I know that I would never put myself in a position like that and your "No" option was retarded.


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 5, 2011)

I think my bum and member would end up sore after awhile.

Plus, when you have that much sex, I think it kinda looses it's special meaning. Yeah, it's cheesy as fuck, but I've had my flings and fun time. And, honestly, it's nothing too spectacular. That said, I'm waiting for that one special someone now. (Not to say I won't get my jollies before then, but I would much rather have one special person than a proverbial gang bang)


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 5, 2011)

Where's the, "No it's a horrible way to live your life." 

I mean really. You make it sound like moral convictions are the only reason everyone doesn't walk around with a bare minimum of 15 cocks stuck in them.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 5, 2011)

Crappy poll.

But no.  I'm not that extroverted, for one.


----------



## mizu-oka (Jul 5, 2011)

No. No for many many reasons. The best reason being 'because I don't like sex'. asexual here, so...


----------



## Ilayas (Jul 5, 2011)

Nothing is ever consequence free; even if you took out the social stigma and the chance of disease/permanency being a "slut" can still have negative consequences.  Would I have more sex?  Perhaps.  Would I be a slut? No probably not. 

It's not a moral objection so much is it's not how I see myself and how I interact with others.  I'm an introverted person who likes to keep private things private. Sex is a private incredibly personal thing to me.  It's not bad, dirty or perverse but something special that I would prefer to share with people I care about or at the very lest feel safe around; because I do feel that it exposes me and makes me feel vulnerable.  I'm not really sure I want to show that side to a stranger or if I'd feel safe doing so.


----------



## Querk (Jul 5, 2011)

Of course

All over the place


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 5, 2011)

mizu-oka said:


> No. No for many many reasons. The best reason being 'because I don't like sex'. *asexual here, so...*


 
Yo.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, no.

I don't share.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 5, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> Nothing is ever consequence free; even if you took out the social stigma and the chance of disease/permanency being a "slut" can still have negative consequences.  Would I have more sex?  Perhaps.  Would I be a slut? No probably not.
> 
> It's not a moral objection so much is it's not how I see myself and how I interact with others.  I'm an introverted person who likes to keep private things private. Sex is a private incredibly personal thing to me.  It's not bad, dirty or perverse but something special that I would prefer to share with people I care about or at the very lest feel safe around; because I do feel that it exposes me and makes me feel vulnerable.  I'm not really sure I want to show that side to a stranger or if I'd feel safe doing so.



I understand where you're coming from and this is why it's a fantasy, because typically I'd want to keep it special too. But I don't think I'm ruined if I were to do the fantasy thing once a year or once every ten years for the same kind of thrill that skydivers and mountain climbers pursue.

Also, I didn't think to consider how even if they didn't have STD's they could be creepy stalker types x.x


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 5, 2011)

You can be a slut for free

All you do is put an ad on craigslist asying "cum in my ass" and give them your hotel room ## and there you go


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jul 5, 2011)

...This just begs the question "WHY??" for me.

Also, no because of morals and other reasons.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You can be a slut for free
> 
> All you do is put an ad on craigslist asying "cum in my ass" and give them your hotel room ## and there you go



You're not considering STD's, mate.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 5, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> You're not considering STD's, mate.


 
That's usually the people who do this/fuck people who do this
duhhhh bugchasers
duhhh


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That's usually the people who do this/fuck people who do this
> duhhhh bugchasers
> duhhh


 
I'm less about the radioactive baking soda crabs and more about feeling handsome and cool enough that I could give a random guy a boner.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> duhhhh bugchasers
> duhhh


I'm scared of bugs. ;<
 Why would anyone chase them?


----------



## Mentova (Jul 5, 2011)

I voted yes because I am already a slut, apparently.


----------



## Cain (Jul 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I voted yes because I am already a slut, apparently.


 
http://i56.tinypic.com/2h37h5c.png

Heck yes you are.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

I love how most of the the answers are 'no' but most of the votes point to 'yes'. This should've been a public poll.

...I wonder if I can abuse mod powers to make it one? >:]
I'm not actually going to do that btw.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 5, 2011)

Browder said:


> I love how most of the the answers are 'no' but most of the votes point to 'yes'. This should've been a public poll.
> 
> ...I wonder if I can abuse mod powers to make it one? >:]
> I'm not actually going to do that btw.



I realized that people would be less honest if this was a public poll and wanted to give others like myself the chance to admit it sounds potentially entertaining even if as a one time thing.


----------



## Browder (Jul 5, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> I realized that people would be less honest if this was a public poll and wanted to give others like myself the chance to admit it sounds potentially entertaining even if as a one time thing.


 I never posted a concrete answer or voted by the way since I was thinking about it.

And my answer is yes definitely for one night, as long as I'm on top.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 5, 2011)

Browder said:


> I love how most of the the answers are 'no' but most of the votes point to 'yes'. This should've been a public poll.
> 
> ...I wonder if I can abuse mod powers to make it one? >:]
> I'm not actually going to do that btw.


 
Well, as stated a few dozen times now, the "no" option sucks, so many people who would vote "no" may not have voted at all. It's what I did. 

...

Of course, your theory *is* more entertaining. :v


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't think I would, I wouldn't be "throwing" myself around. I save myself for those I love. And I'm too much of a gentle lover too be a slut.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 5, 2011)

OP I know what you mean with all the comics and jazz...I feel almost ashamed to say yes, I would if I didn't have to suffer the penalties and if I grew the courage to actually hit on someone to engage in said copious amounts of smuttiness.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 5, 2011)

If all of the men were willing to get to know me and take me out to dinners and spend a few years building a treasured friendship, then I might give it some thought.

But in all seriousness, I'm a very trust oriented person, the whole slut thing does not appeal to me at all.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jul 5, 2011)

I would totally be down for an awesome 10-man _*expletive*_ fest. The only problems with doing this in reality is the STDs, my flawed body image, and my complex of only giving to the deserving. Since only 2 out of 3 were solved, my answer would be 'no'.

I'm still classified as a 'slut', though. Give me an about 15 minutes of tasteful flirting with each and every one and I can get a general scale of their worthy-ness.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 5, 2011)

all i want in this life is to be simultaneously fucked by four hairy bear truckers and then unceremoniously tossed into a filthy trough urinal and pissed on for hours as i stroke myself to raw bloody orgasm again and again until i am covered in blood cum piss spit and a little chewing tobacco

theyll call me the luckiest man in north carolina


----------



## Folfsong (Jul 5, 2011)

Endless Humiliation said:


> all i want in this life is to be simultaneously fucked by four hairy bear truckers and then unceremoniously tossed into a filthy trough urinal and pissed on for hours as i stroke myself to raw bloody orgasm again and again until i am covered in blood cum piss spit and a little chewing tobacco
> 
> theyll call me the luckiest man in north carolina



If you give me 5 hours,a carton of bannanas strictly from Jamaica(I hear there bigger there), a copy of twilight, some red kool aid, a bigfoot suit, some whip cream, Magic:the gathering cards, some of i cant believe its not butter, and an abandoned ranch i can make this happen. and before you ask any questions yes I am thinking Arbys


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 5, 2011)

Folfsong said:


> If you give me 5 hours,a carton of bannanas strictly from Jamaica(I hear there bigger there), a copy of twilight, some red kool aid, a bigfoot suit, some whip cream, Magic:the gathering cards, some of i cant believe its not butter, and an abandoned ranch i can make this happen. and before you ask any questions yes I am thinking Arbys


 
ive got some strawberry shur-fine drink mix (just add 2 quarts of cold water + 1 cup sugar) 
is that okay


----------



## Don (Jul 5, 2011)

Endless Humiliation said:


> all i want in this life is to be simultaneously fucked by four hairy bear truckers and then unceremoniously tossed into a filthy trough urinal and pissed on for hours as i stroke myself to raw bloody orgasm again and again until i am covered in blood cum piss spit and a little chewing tobacco
> 
> theyll call me the luckiest man in north carolina


 
I find your username hilariously fitting for this post. Your avatar less so.


----------



## Cain (Jul 5, 2011)

Endless Humiliation said:


> all i want in this life is to be simultaneously fucked by four hairy bear truckers and then unceremoniously tossed into a filthy trough urinal and pissed on for hours as i stroke myself to raw bloody orgasm again and again until i am covered in blood cum piss spit and a little chewing tobacco
> 
> theyll call me the luckiest man in north carolina


 
o_o


Folfsong said:


> If you give me 5 hours,a carton of bannanas strictly from Jamaica(I hear there bigger there), a copy of twilight, some red kool aid, a bigfoot suit, some whip cream, Magic:the gathering cards, some of i cant believe its not butter, and an abandoned ranch i can make this happen. and before you ask any questions yes I am thinking Arbys


 
o_o
http://myfacewhen.com/10/


----------



## Folfsong (Jul 5, 2011)

Endless Humiliation said:


> ive got some strawberry shur-fine drink mix (just add 2 quarts of cold water + 1 cup sugar)
> is that okay



Thats all up to you it wont be as gorey but its going to be what your washing down my bannanas with, i hear the kool-aid helps them go down nice and smooth


----------



## Zenia (Jul 5, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> If you could be a slut without social or physical repercussions, (ostracism and STD's respectively), would you be?


No. I would rather be with one person that I really care about than tens/hundreds/etc of others.


----------



## Icen (Jul 7, 2011)

No, because that is not my thing. If others wish to sleep around then hey, that's their life and their body.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 7, 2011)

Icen said:


> No, because that is not my thing. If others wish to sleep around then hey, that's their life and their body.


 Don't worry I won't let them know your secrets, Icen, but we can all tell~


You damn hippies are all the same.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm a slut. :<



SUCKIE SUCKIE FIVE DOLLAH!!!! :V


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jul 7, 2011)

To me it's more like living a dream which someday will end. ( I wouldn't have a life like this because it makes all I learned meaningless.)


----------



## Mentova (Jul 7, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm a slut. :<
> 
> 
> 
> SUCKIE SUCKIE FIVE DOLLAH!!!! :V


 Five dollah?

I'm free >=[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Five dollah?
> 
> I'm free >=[


I have standards. :V


----------



## Ilayas (Jul 7, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I have standards. :V


 
That apparently go out the window as soon as  you see Abe Lincoln's stoic face.


----------



## Sar (Jul 7, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I'm scared of bugs. ;<
> Why would anyone chase them?


 for sport.

As for the thread, No TYVM.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 7, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I have standards. :V


 That's a dirty lie and you know it.


----------



## greaseyote (Jul 7, 2011)

I am a slut and very hedonistic and I don't have and social repercussions for it because I don't give a damn what other people think, I don't rub it in people's faces but I expect you to like me for who I am and not bring your judgmental crap to my party. And, I don't yet have any physical repercussions for it because I am careful. 

Also, if you have "moral objections" to someone being a slut you need to get your head out of the 1950s. I'm not saying everyone should be this way, if you prefer monogamy that's cool but don't judge other people for what they do if it doesn't harm anyone.


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 7, 2011)

hah. Ive pretty much done that actual fantasy (FC'11). Although they all did use condoms. Still, it was pretty awesome, and Im not particularly skinny or anything. So I guess im saying, It's possible. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 7, 2011)

Gentoo said:


> hah. Ive pretty much done that actual fantasy (FC'11). Although they all did use condoms. Still, it was pretty awesome, and Im not particularly skinny or anything. So I guess im saying, It's possible. Just my 2 cents.


So what you're saying is you're a con slut?

That's nice, I guess.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Jul 7, 2011)

Nope, I wouldn't whore myself. Partly for the STDs worry, and partly because I see it as an accessory of love. What I would look for is being able to be with someone I love (ideally the one I'm thinking of), perhaps "friends with benefits", and only if there was a good-term relationship attached.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So what you're saying is you're a con slut?
> 
> That's nice, I guess.


 
HK's dream? :v


----------



## Mentova (Jul 7, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> HK's dream? :v


 No that is not my dream. >=[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No that is not my dream. >=[


 
Hey, I could be your #1 'customer'. Ya know it's tempting :v


----------



## Mentova (Jul 7, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey, I could be your #1 'customer'. Ya know it's tempting :v


 You had your chance at AC but you randomly wandered off and I never saw you again >=[


----------



## Tao (Jul 7, 2011)

No, my exes put me off slut fantasies like that. 'sides, nobody but my husband gets me! Part of me still wants to do that gangbang scenario thing but the other part of me definitely says no, y'know? That kinda stuff just isn't me anymore.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You had your chance at AC but you randomly wandered off and I never saw you again >=[


 
I knowww, I'm so disappointed I didn't see you guys again after thursday v.v

I was there every day too for as long as I could.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't see why not, I'm not particularly one for sex.
But if I got some good stuff out of it why not?


----------



## Mentova (Jul 8, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> I knowww, I'm so disappointed I didn't see you guys again after thursday v.v
> 
> I was there every day too for as long as I could.


 We were around. I guess it's just a big con. :/


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 8, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> That apparently go out the window as soon as  you see Abe Lincoln's stoic face.


 
Wut?

Also I read this as The Slug Fantasy just now...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 8, 2011)

Surprising results - though, if the "no" option didn't have that stupid catch, I bet there'd be a lot more "no"'s.


----------



## Cain (Jul 8, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Wut?
> 
> Also I read this as The Slug Fantasy just now...


 
The $5 bill has lincoln's face on it or something


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We were around. I guess it's just a big con. :/


 
Oh well, I'm sure there shall be another time...granted it'll probably be next year /frowny faec.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 8, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Surprising results - though, if the "no" option didn't have that stupid catch, I bet there'd be a lot more "no"'s.



It's not a 'stupid catch.' I'm talking about someone's moral code, not some universal, black and white definitions of right and wrong.

The middle option is more for those who don't have an actual reason for not wanting to, meaning they're potentially more susceptible to being convinced to try. 

Though if I could change/clarify the poll options I would.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 8, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> It's not a 'stupid catch.' I'm talking about someone's moral code, not some universal, black and white definitions of right and wrong.


 It's a stupid catch because the middle option is in no way the same as "No I just don't want to".  The middle option is "considering it, but something is holding me back."


Your no option is just plain retarded.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 8, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> It's a stupid catch because the middle option is in no way the same as "No I just don't want to".  The middle option is "considering it, but something is holding me back."
> 
> 
> Your no option is just plain retarded.


 
If you don't want to, then why not just say no? The answers to this poll aren't even public. People could then clarify their no isn't about morals or anything. See? Simple fix. Obviously some people are on the fence about it in addition.


----------

